# bal des couturiers



## Frasi

Buongiorno, sto facendo una traduzione relativa alla settimana dell'haute couture di Parigi.
Il testo inizia così:

 Bilan de la semaine de la Haute Couture
 Le bal des couturiers qui s'est achevé jeudi dernier ne comptait que sept participants sur les dix maisons internationales qui portent le label.

Cercando bal des coutouriers non ho trovato riferimenti specifici, il mio dubbio è su bal: si tratta di una festa da ballo? tradurlo il ballo degli stilisti mi suona  un po' strano e antiquato..


----------



## sterrenzio

Forse "il _balletto_ degli stilisti"?

Questa espressione la si trova spesso nella cronaca italiana ("il balletto dei candidati", ecc.) però suona un tantino ironico/dispregiativo, dipende davvero molto dalllo "spirito" dell'intero articolo...


----------



## Kinoka

Ciao!
tecnicamente è effettivamente un "ballo" ma mi sa che in francese riveste un significato più ufficiale: pensate al "Bal des débutantes"...
Non essendo madre lingua non saprei come tradurlo rendendo l'idea esatta e purtroppo mi sembra anche a me che "ballo" in italiano sia un pò riduttivo!
Non sono di un grande aiuto ma magari ti permette di capire meglio l'idea...


----------



## Anaiss

"Presentazione"?


----------



## Frasi

Quello che mi preme capire è se si svolge realmente un ballo, una danza, oppure no..da lì forse è più facile trovare una traduzione..


----------



## Kinoka

In poche parole, è una festa durante la quale si balla liberamente con almeno un valzer all'inizio (per i più tradizionali credo!) e che richiede solitamente di essere viestiti da sera (vestito lungo per le donne et noeud papillon per uomini) alla differenza delle discoteche/feste...


----------



## Frasi

Party / kermesse possono essere delle soluzioni?


----------



## Kinoka

"Party" mi sembra adatto si! 
"Kermesse" è più una fiera (tipo con giochi, pop corn, ecc.): in questo contesto proprio non va!


----------



## matoupaschat

Da quanto ho potuto trovare in rete, si tratta di un vero e proprio "bal" (cioè una festa da ballo, un ballo) che si è svolto nella sala "Palace" . Lo tradurrei con il semplice "ballo degli stilisti/dei couturier" . La parola "bal" suona cosí antiquata in francese come "ballo" in italiano . Siamo pari !
Temo che party e kermesse non abbiano il posto qui


----------



## Kinoka

Le traduzioni semplici sono spesso le migliori 
(ma non sempre purtroppo! )


----------



## Corsicum

Voir aussi ici :
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/french_to_italian/textiles_clothing_fashion/3933584-bal_des_couturiers.html


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Voir aussi ici :
> http://www.proz.com/kudoz/french_to_italian/textiles_clothing_fashion/3933584-bal_des_couturiers.html


Beh ! Vale a dire che mi sono perso una bella occasione di chiudere il becco ! Pazienza ...


----------



## Corsicum

Etonnant et curieux ?
Kermesse « Empr. au flam. _Kerkmisse » _ 
_Fête patronale, grande foire annuelle célébrée en plein air, bruyamment et dans une atmosphère de licence, en Hollande, Belgique et dans le nord de la France._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/kermesse


----------



## Frasi

Sì ho chiesto la stessa domanda anche sull'altro sito per avere maggiori conferme. Devo dire che non tutte le soluzioni proposte mi convincono, alcune sono decisamente azzardate.
Kermesse potrà suonare bene ma forse si allontana troppo dall'idea di ballo.
L'atmosfera che percepisco di questo evento è come qualcosa di molto elegante e formale per poter essere chiamata kermesse, carosello o caravanserraglio...  Penso che party sia la giusta via di mezzo, tra l'altro è molto usato su internet "party degli stilisti"


----------

